# Post count dropped???



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Any idea why my post count has just suddenly dropped?

Seem to of lost about 10 off what I had earlier today :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: only 10, don't sweat it buddy you have almost 10,000 

Charlie


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Every little helps :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

As I said every little helps


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I believe a thread I posted on the other day was locked, then later also deleted so I lost those from my count :roll:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe they only count 'welcome to the TT forum....' once per day now.

Only joking really!

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hope I don't lose any off mine :lol:


----------

